# Fedex Kinkos.... SORRYYYYYYYY - 11 x 18 inkjet paper?



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

ok, so i dont have a printer that print 11 x 18 so i have to go to kinkos at late night... well im not gonna go into the whole story but twice... when i do black and white the picture didnt come out right on my paper (jetflex prim) and then when i tryed to do color the paper kept getting caught in the printer so i stoped because the little indian guy that was there really didnt want to be bothered .... im already mad because they charge 20cents a min just to get on their garbage computer.... is there any other place i can go to print out that size paper?????


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Fedex Kinkos.... SORRYYYYYYYY*

Is Jetflex Prim for oil or non oil based CLC's? What type of CLC are they using for the colored and B/W? Techniprint fro Neenah paper is actually a non-oil based laser transfer paper, and the Phototrans plus is Neena's transfer paper for non-oil based lasers. You can also try Duracotton HT and Duracotton OIL. You can also ask them to start on "Heavy paper" settings first, then to "extra heavy" (different setting terminology for different CLC's). Also, if you don't want to use their garbage computer, you can bring an 8.5x11 printout of your artwork and just ask them to enlarge to 11x17 copies.


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Fedex Kinkos.... SORRYYYYYYYY*



vctradingcubao said:


> Is Jetflex Prim for oil or non oil based CLC's? What type of CLC are they using for the colored and B/W? Techniprint fro Neenah paper is actually a non-oil based laser transfer paper, and the Phototrans plus is Neena's transfer paper for non-oil based lasers. You can also try Duracotton HT and Duracotton OIL. You can also ask them to start on "Heavy paper" settings first, then to "extra heavy" (different setting terminology for different CLC's). Also, if you don't want to use their garbage computer, you can bring an 8.5x11 printout of your artwork and just ask them to enlarge to 11x17 copies.


 

???? HUH ???? I got the one thts for inkjet because i was using it from home.... is that it????


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Fedex Kinkos.... SORRYYYYYYYY*



streamland said:


> ???? HUH ???? I got the one thts for inkjet because i was using it from home.... is that it????


You can't use "Ink Jet" paper in Color Laser Copiers. Unless things have changed Kinkos use "Color Laser Copiers & Printers". If you wish to use them you will need to buy color laser copier paper. You'll need to find the type of paper that they say will work in the "Model Machines" that kinkos has.

If you were using inkjet paper in their color copier you are lucky it didn't cause them a major repair bill by that stuff being stuck to the heating element in the copier.

GETTING 11 X 18" ON AN INKJET:

You can tile the art so it spans across 2 pages and then tape them together. 

I you have a design that is not full coverage (like text/clipart and then some more text you could put all the text on one page an the graphic on another page. You can then cut it out and place it correctly face down on the garment and press.

These are a copy way i have handled things when i need to go beyond 8.5 x 11.

As for alternatives to kinkos depending where you are check your local office supply store some may print on your paper. But a lot of them don't because transfer paper can jam their machines and cause them to have to have the machine serviced.

Signed,
Printchic


----------

